# Ammo Question?



## Wingmaster55 (Feb 25, 2006)

Ok yesterday at fleet farm I bought 2 boxes of shotgun shells. One was Remington Nitro Pheasant 12ga. 2.75in. 1400fps. 1.25oz. shot #5 shot. The other was Remington Premier Pheasant Load 12ga. 2.75in. 3.25DR.EQ. 1.25oz. shot #5 shot. So my question is how many FPS is the Remington Premier pheasant load cause it doesnt say anywhere. Also all the internals are the same like copperplated shot same powder and wad. But one was only $8 and the other was $10?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I've wondered that myself. I think if it doesn't give the speed it is probably around 1300 fps. Why the difference in price and speed, is it the primer?


----------

